# Settings keep resetting to default



## Darkhelmet95 (Dec 1, 2010)

Every time I boot my PC, these settings keep going back to default.



Show hidden files gets checked off
Windows Update
User Account Control
System Specs:
Lenovo Ideacentre k410
Windows 8 MM
4GB Ram
Intel Pentium Dual Core 2.9GHz


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

HI 
Run Lenovo update utility 
That will update your hardware for you
After that Run windows Updates 
Make sure to restart after updating windows and Lenovo update utility 
If problem persists contact Lenovo support
PS. I have a lenovo twist and I have some weird issues as well I guess its safe to say its Windows 8 lol


----------

